# 10/28/10 - TransTint Dye Sale - One Day Only



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I haven't purchased or used dyes yet but Jewitt and others rave about them...

I've normally seen them at $18-$20 for a 2 oz container..

TransTint® Dyes - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Amazon.com: trans tint Home Improvement

One day, on sale and veneersupplies.com for $12.70, although their normal price is still $13.40.

A Big Deal for You and Me

As I said, I haven't used the dye but have been talking with Joe (of www.joewoodworker.com) for a while about their vacuum clamping systems for use while routing.

The Joe Woodworker site is information-only on veneering and other uses of vacuuming in woodworking, while veneersupplies is the commercial site.


----------

